# Silicone Mask Question....



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello! Random question of the day~ 
We've worked with quite a few silicone mask companies, but has anyone worked with 13th Ward FX? They have a specific mask we're looking to get 6 of, but I can't get ahold of them at all... if not does anyone have any good recommendations for a silent hill Nurse style silicone mask? We have done the DIY ones before our ofnplster and what not, but we need to upgrade to something much more comfortable! 50% of our haunt is silent hill inspired!! Any and all help would be appreciated!!


----------

